# motorcycle driving tests



## rob doyle (Nov 16, 2008)

what way does the motorcyle driving test work in spain . and where do we apply for it . any info into motor cycle tests and ages for it would be appreciated .


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Visit a local driving school and ask - would be my recommendation, as there are BOUND to be some small regional variations. 

I escaped as I already had a full bike license. But Spanish friends have implied that it's a bit tough (here in Madrid anyway). It's almost certain you'll need lessons - and iirc the test is always in Spanish (here).


----------

